# Telecommute Taxes + Plus VISA



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Everyone,

I have the opportunity to telecommute to work in the United States full time. I've been in Lisbon now for 5-6 months and am just on a extended tourist visa. 

Is anyone familiar with how the tax situation will be if I claim to be an independent worker? 

Same with the VISA requirement etc?

Thank You,
Bruce Smith


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

If you apply for and gain residence status, then as a resident your income tax rates are based on your world income. I am not sure if the US and Portugal have a tax treaty, that's important to avoid double taxation (I suspect it does).
As a new resident, there is also a regime that you can apply for that if you are accepted will reduce the amount of taxes that you would need to pay.
The new Portuguese tax regime for non-habitual residents

Oh, as an independent worker, you would have social security payments. Someone else may know more about those than me. 

Also, I believe as an American you need to have health insurance.

You may also want to take a look at the thread 'Small Business question' it has a fair bit of infomration that would also be relevant to you.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...3605-small-business-question-help-needed.html


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your first step is a Resident Visa, your not allowed to work on a extended tourist Visa.

Don't think the non-habitual tax scheme would be suitable for you.

US & Portugal do have a tax treaty but I believe you should first check with US IRS on declaration etc, as a Portuguese Resident then you should file a yearly tax return declaring world wide income and tax paid.

Independent Worker again don't think this helps you as it's for earnings in Portugal and I don't believe would apply to working for a US company outside Portugal.

I believe you'd only by-pass the requirement for health insurance if you worked for a company etc in Portugal, when your Social security payments would entitle you to Health cover.


----------

